# Random Question About The Member List...



## Nelli04 (Jan 5, 2017)

I was just being nosey and clicked on the members online list that shows all the members that are currently online.

Why are there so many robots viewing this forum?? The most frequent robot is from Yandex, which is a russian company.


----------



## Atthatday (Jan 5, 2017)

Bumping!


----------



## lushlady (Jan 25, 2017)

I noticed this too, I wonder why as well.

Just checked, and there are almost as many robots as members.

Total: 308 (members: 125, guests: 100, robots: 83)

ETA: Mostly Googlebots, Yahoobots, and Bingbots. I didn't see Yandex.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 26, 2017)

That's creepy lol. Maybe for advertising purposes?


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 5, 2017)

What are robots?


----------

